# Going to Farnham Monday!



## SBale (20 May 2005)

Hey everyone just wanted to write a quick post, and let everyone know how i'm doing in St jean........ well i'm starting week 8! so I would say the hardest part is over Farnham is going to be tough but it will be a good change from having to march around everywhere, having inspections every morning I'm really looking forward to it, week 7 was test week we had our weapons test and drill, usually Mk test as well but we had it in week 6 due to the short week, I would say the hardest test was the weapons test there is alot to remember and the nervous factor kills 12 people failed it the first time but passed the 2nd try!  anyway if anyone has any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Pea (20 May 2005)

Awesome..week 8 now!! Not much left till your done. I don't really have any specific questions, I am just really curious about everything I guess. What has been the best/worst of the experience so far? Any favourite or not so favourite tasks/events? I guess any information would be great. Congrats on everything so far..and good luck on the final 2 weeks.


----------



## NiTz (20 May 2005)

hey, it's almost over man! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## lsettle (20 May 2005)

Hey Bale,
 ;D
Good write up...


See ya on Monday, 


Settle


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (21 May 2005)

hello....
I was wondering more about the 8th week...of course I'll wait until you get back to tell me but here is my question anyways....what do you guys do on the 8th week???? and will you guys be able to have the weekend off??...thanks Jenn


----------



## SBale (21 May 2005)

hmmm best experience I would probably have to say after week 7 looking back at all the stuff I have learned I cant really pin point one thing I Liked the most, the worst experience I have had was probably... trying to fit my ruck sack into our super small locker! haha other then that things arn't too bad it's not as bad as people think basic training is.  on the 8th week we will be in Farnham so it's field training we will be doing ruck sack marches, topo which is finding our way around in the woods, stuff like that I'm not sure what else really cause I havent been there yet, but yeah that's some of the things I know we will be doing for sure, and I'm pretty sure the weekend will be like normal if we dont screw up during the week we will have it off.


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (21 May 2005)

hello,

thanks for telling me what is going on...thanks jenn


----------



## SBale (21 May 2005)

No problem   and thanks to everyone for the best wishes


----------



## P-Free (21 May 2005)

Do you guys get Monday off or not?


----------



## SBale (21 May 2005)

we had this past friday of instead because we cant miss a day training in farnham, everyone else at the school has monday off


----------



## Pea (21 May 2005)

SBale,

thanks for the info so far. Any advice on what to bring/what not to bring?? anything you wish you had/hadn't brought?

Thanks again.


----------



## SBale (21 May 2005)

No problem,   let's see half the stuff on the list that they give you to bring you don't need, make sure though to buy doubles of things like 2 shaving cream, 2 tooth brushes ext that way you can leave the display stuff on display and wont have to use it everyday, I wish I would have brought more pairs of sport socks cause you going to want to wear them under your wool socks during the day the more padding the better plus without them your feet might get itchy, oh another thing that works good is hair spray for the bottom of your combats 
hmm that's all I can think about right now, anymore questions feel free to ask


----------



## Erborn (21 May 2005)

Please tell this old soldier why you need hair spray on your combats?????????


----------



## Island Ryhno (21 May 2005)

Hey Bobby, he means for the MKIII's, hairspray puts a nice shine on the soles. Personally I found Armor All better.  8)


----------



## Erborn (21 May 2005)

why would you want to shine your combats
Clean them maybe But shine them


----------



## SBale (21 May 2005)

it leaves the bottoms blackened, which the instructors want.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (23 May 2005)

> Please tell this old soldier why you need hair spray on your combats?



Because it makes the bottoms nice and shiny.

And you don't put it ALL over your combats.  Just the sole after you clean the mud and crud out.


----------



## copecowboy (24 May 2005)

SBale said:
			
		

> Hey everyone just wanted to write a quick post, and let everyone know how i'm doing in St jean........ well i'm starting week 8! so I would say the hardest part is over Farnham is going to be tough but it will be a good change from having to march around everywhere, having inspections every morning I'm really looking forward to it, week 7 was test week we had our weapons test and drill, usually Mk test as well but we had it in week 6 due to the short week, I would say the hardest test was the weapons test there is alot to remember and the nervous factor kills 12 people failed it the first time but passed the 2nd try!   anyway if anyone has any questions feel free to ask.




You on the same platoon with os Paulousse and pte braton?


----------

